# ReactOS läuft nicht



## colormix (16. Januar 2019)

*ReactOS läuft nicht*

Auf welchen System läuft   eigendlich   die Akteule 4.11 Version von ReactOS ?

Ich hatte die Live CD mal ausprobiert ,
auf meinem Notebook I3 4 GB Ram  eingefroren Desktop Maus  und Keyb. läuft nicht, 
Auf meinem PC I7 2600 4 GB Ram Absturz  mit Blau Screen nach dem Booten  mit MemoryError ,
 eigendlich sind 4 GB  Ram  heute nichts außergewöhnliches .

Was ist denn das für ein Seltsames OS das auf einem PC laufen will?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

Das OS ist doch immer noch in Alpha Status, aktuelle Version 0.4.10 (bitte die NULL davor beachten!). Als ich die zuletzt ausprobiert habe lief sie nur in der VM. Vermutlich hat es noch nicht die Treber für deine HW.


----------



## colormix (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

0.4.11 ist die Aktuelle im VM läuft es hier auch aber solo überhaupt nicht .


----------



## tt7crocodiles (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

Ja klar läuft es in der VM! Die VMs haben ja standardisierte emulierte "Hardware"!  Du hast aber in deinem Rechner ECHTE Hardware, von der diese BS vllt noch keine Ahnung hat! 

Die aktuelle "stable", wenn man es so nennen will, ist 0.4.10, die 0.4.11 war ein Nightly Build, heute ist Nightly Build Version 0.4012 rausgekommen. Ich habe beide getestet, die 0.4.10 ("stable") hängt bei mir beim Bootvorgang , die 0.4.12 landet im BSOD. 

Was willst du überhaupt von einer Alpha?


----------



## colormix (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

War  nur  zum ausprobieren  ReactOS kenne ich  schon länger seit 20 Jahren Beta und Test Stadium ,  damals auf dem AMD Core lief es auch nicht ,
 nach Windows 7 brauche ich was anderes , Windows 8 und 10 tut ich mir nicht freiwillig an  ist mir auch zu teuer dieses Schrott OS mit Kunden User Gängel-lei,
es wird wohl Linux werden , die UB und LB Versionen laufen hier gut !


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

ReactOS ist ein Experiment und kein ernstzunehmender OS. Als produktiv nutzbare Alternativen zu Windows gibt es Linux, BSD und MacOS(geht mit etwas Bastelei wohl mittlerweile auch auf vielen PC Systemen).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

React OS ist ein reines 32-Bit-System und noch nicht Mehrkerntauglich. Die aktuelle Stable 0.4.11 scheitert in der Virtualbox erst an der Installation der Gasterweiterung, wobei auf der Projektseite zu lesen ist, daß der Fehler bei VM liegt und nicht in der aktuellen Stable zu suchen ist. Ohne 64Bit und Mehrkern wird das aber langfristig nix !


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

Stable 0.4.11   ist die überhaupt nicht wenn nicht mal bootet von CD , einige haben erst jetzt mitbekommen das es die  0.4.11  gibt habe die schon seit ende 2018 und die ist genauso Schott wie die Alten zuvor .

ReactOS lief hier noch nie mit der Live Version nicht,
damals mit den Älteren Versionen auf einem Alten AMD nicht und heute 
die neueren Versionen auf aktuellen CPUs ebenso wenig nicht.

Das  mit ReactOS  kann man einer Meinung auch heute total vergessen wenn die es nicht ein mal in einer Entwicklungszeit  von über 10 Jahren nicht hin bekommen , es war ja nur mal von mir angedacht als Linux Alternative das war ein Satz mit X nämlich nix .


----------



## Arkintosz (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

ReactOS ist im Grunde ein Nachbau von Windows, das die Bibliotheken einsetzt, die auch verwendet werden, wenn man Wine auf Linux nutzt. Es wird, nach meinem Kenntnisstand,  empfohlen, es in einer VM zu installieren.

Es dürfte vor allem für Microsoft interessant sein, weil ein paar Schwächen im bisherigen Aufbau von Windows dadurch wohl erkannt und angesprochen wurden.

Fraglich ist aber, ob das Projekt für Endnutzer jemals eine große Bedeutung haben wird, weil - wenn ich mich nicht täusche, Windowsprogramme auf ReactOS wahrscheinlich auch nur so gut laufen können, wie mit Wine auf Linux. D.h., da es mit Wine bei manchen Anwendungen noch Probleme gibt, dürfte das für ein System, das auf diese Programme angewiesen ist, wahrscheinlich relativ ungünstig aussehen - und das so lange, bis Wine irgendwann mal alle beliebigen Windows-Programme perfekt und ohne Macken abspielen kann.

Für Gamer ist nur Linux (zunehmend) und Windows natürlich, interessant. Aber für eingebettete Systeme kann z.B. auch OpenBSD cool sein usw. - das streitet sicher keiner ab.


----------



## colormix (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

ReactOS ist ein Nachbau von Windows XP ,
das es für den Endnutzer jemals eine Alternative wird  glaube ich heute nicht mehr dazu ist es zu lange schon in der  Erfolglosen Test Phase ohne das es auf einem normalen PC überhaupt läuft nur im VM geht .


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



colormix schrieb:


> War  nur  zum ausprobieren  ReactOS kenne ich  schon länger seit 20 Jahren Beta und Test Stadium ,  damals auf dem AMD Core lief es auch nicht ,
> nach Windows 7 brauche ich was anderes , Windows 8 und 10 tut ich mir nicht freiwillig an  ist mir auch zu teuer dieses Schrott OS mit Kunden User Gängel-lei,
> es wird wohl Linux werden , die UB und LB Versionen laufen hier gut !


Na wenn ich mir Deine bisherigen Linux-Threads so ansehe, dann ahne ich böses.


----------



## colormix (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



keinnick schrieb:


> Na wenn ich mir Deine bisherigen Linux-Threads so ansehe, dann ahne ich böses.



Linux benutze ich bereits auf dem PC wo vorher Vista installiert war und es keine Browser Updates mehr gibt ist seit mehreren Wochen Linux installiert ,
ich hätte auch ReactOS als Alternative  gerne genommen das leider nicht läuft .
Da wir hier kein Windows 10 wünschen wegen dem ganzen sehr aufwendigen Updaten Kram mit sehr viel Daten Volumen  blieb nur noch Linux über, 
 wo sich das  mit den Updates in sehr moderaten erträglichen  Grenzen hält .


----------



## Venom89 (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



colormix schrieb:


> L
> Da wir hier kein Windows 10 wünschen wegen dem ganzen sehr aufwendigen Updaten Kram mit sehr viel Daten Volumen  blieb nur noch Linux über,
> wo sich das  mit den Updates in sehr moderaten erträglichen  Grenzen hält .



Hmmm... 



colormix schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dateivolumen interessiert erst mal nicht wenn ich  mehr brauche unbegrenzt gibt es Mittel und Wege ,





colormix schrieb:


> Als  wenig Internet Nutzer lohnt ein VDSL Anschluss z.z. nicht für das bisschen Foren lesen  Email genügt das was ich habe



Bedarf scheint also doch vorhanden zu sein 

Wenn es an einem OS, aufgrund von Datenvolumen scheitert...


----------



## colormix (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Bedarf scheint also doch vorhanden zu sein
> ...



Mit Windows 10 kann ich nicht arbeiten das ist in meinen Augen ein Kinder OS  mit viel System Spielereien auf die ich keine Lust/Zeit habe, die  Windows Updates dauern auch zu lange das nervt  , mit Linux in dieser Hinsicht zufrieden -
 auch keine Lust mehr auf eine Produktaktirrung wenn ich an der HW an meinem PC was ändere,das ging mir schon ziemlich bei XP auf den Keks .
Ich hatte ja nur ein OS für meinen Vista PC gesucht das nun Linux geworden ist weil  ReactOS nicht läuft .
Ich mag dieses Windows 8 und 10 einfach nicht .


----------



## Venom89 (12. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



colormix schrieb:


> Mit Windows 10 kann ich nicht arbeiten



Ja, weil dein Datenvolumen es nicht zulässt. 




> das ist in meinen Augen ein Kinder OS  mit viel System Spielereien auf die ich keine Lust/Zeit habe



Kinder OS? Leicht abgehoben? 



> die  Windows Updates dauern auch zu lange das nervt



Woher weißt du das denn? 
Das ist absoluter Quatsch. 




> auch keine Lust mehr auf eine Produktaktirrung wenn ich an der HW an meinem PC was ändere,das ging mir schon ziemlich bei XP auf den Keks.



Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon Du sprichst. 




> Ich mag dieses Windows 8 und 10 einfach nicht .



Ja und das ist der einzige fadenscheinige Grund.


----------



## colormix (13. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ja, weil dein Datenvolumen es nicht zulässt.
> 
> .



willst du mir  jetzt das Windows 10 einreden oder was soll das ?
auch mit ausreichend Datenvolumen  will ich das  Windows 10  nicht und da bin ich auch nicht der einzige der 8 und 10 ablehnt , ich mag auch die Firma Microsoft nicht .


----------



## Venom89 (13. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



colormix schrieb:


> willst du mir  jetzt das Windows 10 einreden oder was soll das ?



Mir ist es doch egal welches OS du nutzt. 



> auch mit ausreichend Datenvolumen  will ich das  Windows 10  nicht und da bin ich auch nicht der einzige der 8 und 10 ablehnt , ich mag auch die Firma Microsoft nicht .



Dann sag das so und gut ist. Irgendwelche, an den Haaren herbei gezogenen Begründungen, kannst du für dich behalten.


----------



## colormix (13. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dann sag das so und gut ist. Irgendwelche, an den Haaren herbei gezogenen Begründungen :



An den  Haaren herbei gezogenen ist auch nicht das es keine Grafikarten Treiber für meinen PC gibt für Windows 10 und Tatsache ist das es mit Linux Funktioniert und Treiber gibt  , für Windows bis max Windows 7 dann ist Ende, der PC und dessen gut funktionierenden GK ist Bj 2009,
ich sehe es auch nicht ein,  eine technisch Gut Intakte HW die gut ihren Zweck erfüllt nur wegen dem Wechsel zu Windows 10 auf den Müll zu schmeißen, was für eine unnötige Umweltverschmutzung das  ist !

Bei ReactOS würden  vielleicht die Älteren Treiber auch gehen weil das  dem XP ähnlich ist es leider nicht läuft .


----------



## Venom89 (13. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



colormix schrieb:


> An den  Haaren herbei gezogenen ist auch nicht das es keine Grafikarten Treiber für meinen PC gibt für Windows 10 und Tatsache ist das es mit Linux Funktioniert und Treiber gibt  , für Windows bis max Windows 7 dann ist Ende, der PC und dessen gut funktionierenden GK ist Bj 2009,
> ich sehe es auch nicht ein,  eine technisch Gut Intakte HW die gut ihren Zweck erfüllt nur wegen dem Wechsel zu Windows 10 auf den Müll zu schmeißen,



Und was hat bitte Microsoft damit am Hut? 
Beschwere dich bei dem Hersteller. 
Welche Karte ist es denn? Meist funktionieren auch die Windows 7 Treiber ohne Probleme. 



> was für eine unnötige Umweltverschmutzung das  ist !



Nana, nach 10 Jahren ist das dann doch ein wenig übertrieben. Effizienz ist damit bestimmt nicht die beste. 



> Bei ReactOS würden  vielleicht die Älteren Treiber auch gehen weil das  dem XP ähnlich ist es leider nicht läuft .



Wer will denn heute freiwillig XP?


----------



## Arkintosz (13. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

Schau mal, ein Auszug aus der Diskussion zum Artikel Windows 10 KB4482887: Microsoft warnt vor Patch, empfiehlt Deinstallation [Update] :


Ripcord schrieb:


> Während das alte Update keinerlei negative auswirkungen hatte, hat das neue sich von der besten Seite gezeigt...
> 
> 1. Aktualisieren und herunterfahren
> 2. PC gestartet mit folgender Fehlermelung. Update konnte nicht installiert werden. Update wird rückgängig gemacht >>>Neustart<<<
> ...



und noch einer:


Adonay schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme obwohl der Patch installiert war, nun habe ich allerdings eben Windows neu installiert und trotz das der Fix installiert ist kriege ich in Spielen nur noch 20fps zusammen!
> 
> Ich kann den Patch aber nicht deinstallieren da er in der Liste nicht geführt wird, wahrscheinlich weil ich das Image vorhin erst neu erstellt habe!
> 
> Was soll man denn in diesem Fall bitte machen????????



Solche Probleme hat colormix jetzt nicht mehr 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und was hat bitte Microsoft damit am Hut?


Microsoft liefert das Betriebssystem und wie colormix erkannt hat, kann Linux das, was er braucht, besser umsetzen. Also scheint etwas grundsätzliches an Windows nicht so besonders optimal zu sein... Vielleicht ist es ja *hust* die proprietäre Auslegung der ganzen Plattform...

Scheint irgendwie, als ob Du es persönlich nimmst, wenn jemand zu Linux wechselt?! Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## colormix (14. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*

nicht ganz kommt auf die jeweilige Linux Version an und Linux liefert für die meisten  GK Standard Treiber so das auch 3D funktioniert   was MS Windows nicht tut , die lassen ihre Kunden im Regen  stehen für das teuer bezahlte OS  und noch mal Extra Geld ausgeben für eine Neue GK die man  nicht braucht nur das man dafür dann Win 10 Treiber hat  kann es ja wohl nicht sein.
Es geht ja auch um die Online Sicherheit das ist Linux besser, der Neue System Kern wegen der CPU Lücke  hat meinen PC nicht langsamer gemacht der rennt wie Sa* mit Linux obwohl sich das  hier um eine betagte Q8300 CPU handelt  die wahrscheinlich von Windows 10 nicht mal unterstützt wird ?

Schade  ReactOS  das   daraus nichts  geworden ist  der Ansatz war ja gut gemeint nur nutzt es nichts wenn es nicht läuft ein Nutzloses OS  darstellt,
 das mit ReactOS wird auch nix  mehr der Zug ist irgendwie schon abgefahren, naja unter Linux kann ich es ja laufen lassen in einer VM  ohne das ich eine XP Aktivierung brauche  wäre hier der Vorteil .

Microsoft bastelt sich Linux ins Windows 10 und verlangt dafür noch frech Geld und ich basteln mir ReactOS ins Linux  und habe es kostenlos *g*


----------



## Venom89 (14. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Schau mal, ein Auszug aus der Diskussion zum Artikel



Es gibt bei allen BS irgendwelche Probleme. Um so weiter verbreitet, um so mehr wirst du finden. 

Ich habe aber auch nicht behauptet, das es keine gibt. Sondern lediglich das seine, nur vorgeschoben scheinen. (wie so oft bei ihm)




> Solche Probleme hat colormix jetzt nicht mehr



Der hat ganz andere, keine Sorge. 
Lies dir mal ein paar seiner Threads durch. 

Am besten ist der, wo sich der PC selber upgraded. 



> Microsoft liefert das Betriebssystem und wie colormix erkannt hat, kann Linux das, was er braucht, besser umsetzen.



Grundsätzliche Zufriedenheit strahlt er nicht gerade aus  
An Lösungen, scheint er auch generell kein Interesse zu haben. 

Microsoft ist aber auch nicht dafür zuständig alles und jedes Produkt der letzten 10 jahre mit treibern zu versorgen. Da liegt die Verantwortung beim hersteller der HW. 




> Also scheint etwas grundsätzliches an Windows nicht so besonders optimal zu sein... Vielleicht ist es ja *hust* die proprietäre Auslegung der ganzen Plattform...



So ist das mit einem quasi Monopol. 



> Scheint irgendwie, als ob Du es persönlich nimmst, wenn jemand zu Linux wechselt?! Wenn ja, warum?



Da hast du aber was in den falschen Hals bekommen 
Ich nutze auf meinem Server selber Linux. 

Was mich stört sind Bewertungen, ohne praktische Erfahrung.  


@TE
Welche Grafikkarte ist es denn nun?


----------



## Arkintosz (14. März 2019)

*AW: ReactOS läuft nicht*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber was in den falschen Hals bekommen
> Ich nutze auf meinem Server selber Linux.
> 
> Was mich stört sind Bewertungen, ohne praktische Erfahrung.



Dann habe ich das wohl. Ich nutze ausschließlich Linux und kann gut nachvollziehen, dass man es sehr schnell zu schätzen weiß - vor allem auf dem Desktop. Er mag zwar wenig Erfahrung haben, aber die "Töne", die deshalb in so manchem Thread/Beitrag irgendwie im Hintergrund geschwungen sind, gefallen mir nicht so sehr.

Ich war auch nicht nach 1 Woche voll zufrieden mit Linux. Dazu wusste ich noch zu wenig über das System. Aber wie viel besser z.B. Updates laufen und wie viel bequemer die Einrichtung ist, hatte ich trotzdem schon am ersten Tag gemerkt. Und so etwas steigert dann auch den Forschergeist, für das eine oder andere Programm einen Ersatz zu finden, oder das eine oder andere Problem zu beheben, mit dem man in der Standardeinstellung nicht so gut zurecht kommt... Ist ja in der Regel nicht viel.


----------

